# Beware In Spain



## BuccaneerBill (Jul 7, 2007)

A retired English couple who live in Brittany, France and have toured extensively around both France and Spain, recently returned from a visit to Valencia, vowing never to return to Spain again. They stopped at a service station where the gentleman visited the toilets. On his return to the motor home he found his wife in a great state of shock and in tears. A well dressed man had knocked at the door with a map in his hand as if asking for directions. When she opened the door he burst in, pushing her out of the way and was closely followed by a woman and another man. They took just about anything and everything they could get into two bags. Passports, credit cards, money, clothes,toiletries and even a bottle of perfume. Needless to say the three had vanished very quickly. The police were called and didn't show the slightest bit of interest or sympathy. Fortunately another English couple they knew were also touring and at a site in Valencia and they came to their assistance. They too had come across a bad experience at a supermarket. Having bought the weekly supplies and heading back to the motor home in the car park, they were surrounded and accosted by a gang who emptied their shopping trolley and legged it, leaving them stunned and shocked by the events. It seems that Eastern europeans seem to be the culprits and frequent the 'trolley return' areas waiting to beg for the euro's from the trolleys. If you intend visiting Spain....or anywhere in Europe for that matter, PLEASE be extra vigilant and be very careful and aware of what is going on at all times.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the information Bill, we will be travelling that way shortly, unfortunately at the moment everyone is feeling the squeezed, however some lowlifes make it even harder, I hope they get what’s due to them very soon.

Regards
Ray


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Until these or any other crimes are punished properly whatever country we are in they will continue.its like knife crime in this country for instance,if the law said if found carrying a knife you would automatically go to jail for a certain amount of time,a lot of people would think twice.Benefit fraud the same make a false claim automatic prison sentence.The money saved from people stopping claiming would probably pay for the extra prison places for those stupid enough to keep doing it.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Alecturn 1

As much as I agree with most of your comments, prison is not the answer because the taxpayers i.e. you and me will still be paying for it.
Tattoo in big bold letters on there foreheads and hands stay clearer I’m a thief. :lol: :lol: 
It may not be a good look but it would make me a lot happier.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We recently spent a month travelling around Portugal and Spain, and even spent one night parked-up on a service station parking area in Spain amongst the lorries without any problems.

It's surprising how most of these things seem to happen to a third party and not the the person posting.

No doubt some folks do encounter unhappy situations when travelling at home and abroad, but don't let that put you off visiting other countries or you'll miss out on many pleasant experiences.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes I have met thousands of Motorhomers from all over europe and only come across one instance of bandits trying to stop a camper on the motorway. Just dont stop if a car is pointing for you to do so and dont leave purses and bags on the seat or table that can be seen when looking in. Obviously there are rogues from eastern europe and other countries down here but I think it is better than it was when I first came here and very isolated cases now.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes I have met thousands of Motorhomers from all over europe and only come across one instance of bandits trying to stop a camper on the motorway. Just dont stop if a car is pointing for you to do so and dont leave purses and bags on the seat or table that can be seen when looking in. Obviously there are rogues from eastern europe and other countries down here but I think it is better than it was when I first came here and very isolated cases now.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Another scam is this (yes it has been tried on me )

When you get back to your car most people just get in put the key in the ignition start engine then check mirror.
At this point you will see a larger than normal flyer stuck on your back window.
This is where the problems start you will get out of your car leaving the engine running and someone who will be hiding will jump into your car and drive off.

Another thing you may see is a sign scrawled in the dirt on your car, this has been put there just after you parked.They have several signs,Woman alone,Dog owner,elderly etc they will wait for the owners return.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the world over someone somewhere is being robbed

It may happen to you but by the law of averages it probably wont

The chances of NOT being robbed are much higher than they are of it happening

and its just as likely( or unlikely) to happen in your own town as abroad

As hogan and C7KEN say a certain amount of vigilance and common-sense measures such as not leaving valuables on view are necessary

It should not stop us from the pleasures of travelling

Life is full of "what ifs" and the things that do happen are generally not the ones we have wasted so much time and worry on

Aldra[/url][/code]


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

With the amount of bad publicity it's a wonder so many still go to Spain.

Ray.


----------



## BuccaneerBill (Jul 7, 2007)

The couple I mentioned that were robbed in Spain are good friends. We had lunch with them on Saturday and although still very upset by the whole experience, it hasn't put them off using their motor home and will continue touring France. They are just very wary now of going too far afield. Another problem they are encountering is trying to replace everything. In particular their British passports, as they are permanent residents in France.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We spent 3 months in Spain last year,and most nights left the habitation door wide open with just the fly screen across because it was so hot,although my wife made me sleep by the door :lol: :lol: .
I also think they pick their targets carefully looking for maybe a fragile person who would not give them too much trouble.

Les


----------

